# ok so here's my page



## travage (Aug 12, 2015)

Thanks to those who take their time to look 


https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCzQ1JYo_ExhqnPyrGlFFLow/videos

good day!

Travis Keeton Cunningham


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Do any of those chumps find it odd that you set-up a tripod when you shoot around by yourself? Combine that with the headband... and you might just be approaching Uncle Rico status.


----------



## travage (Aug 12, 2015)

hahahaha  basically. it was def more before i was really playing with them. it's a functiontional thing but yeah, dorky


----------



## travage (Aug 12, 2015)

and i'd make a point to punish on d after spotting clowns on the review


----------



## travage (Aug 12, 2015)

anyway comments are wlcm. i know i'm decent but it's obv relative to competition. trying to go to fl in October for a try out and just go hard and see.


----------



## jayk009 (Aug 6, 2003)

very cringe worthy..just everything...and the way you end your posts with your full name.....cringe...


----------



## travage (Aug 12, 2015)

diversity = cringe worthy

let me re-phrase: intelligent comments wlcm


----------



## BasketHead (Jul 23, 2015)

It would look better if the camera was closer for you just throwing in the hoop.


----------



## travage (Aug 12, 2015)

yea i'm just filming w my iPad so it's hard to get good shots


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

I have nothing to add other than I like this guy.


----------



## travage (Aug 12, 2015)

thanks man


----------



## travage (Aug 12, 2015)

125 people w no worthy opinions... i don't believe that. 

i started viding my sessions bc i wanted to improve fast. it helps keep my perspective in perspective 

this is just to get some more. wlcm to put it out there and ty if ya do :handshake:


----------



## travage (Aug 12, 2015)

80% on 45 deep last morning


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

travage said:


> 80% on 45 deep last morning


~_~


----------



## travage (Aug 12, 2015)

elaborate?


----------



## travage (Aug 12, 2015)

"\_(¤)_/* 

this shit is like terminator man. You think everything is like terminator.
that's bc everything is like terminator


----------



## travage (Aug 12, 2015)

+ srry if swearing is not allowed. won't happen. 
unless it's allowed


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

travage said:


> "\_(¤)_/*
> 
> this shit is like terminator man. You think everything is like terminator.
> that's bc everything is like terminator


To me it looks like both sides are a dudes arms, and the middle is his head, and he's waving his hands around in the air like he just doesn't care.


----------



## travage (Aug 12, 2015)

hahaha  yup


----------

